# Friesian daft from Scotland! :-)



## w33bsh (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello!! 
I have just joined the horse forum today and thought i would introduce myself!

I am 23 from outside Edinburgh in Scotland. Unfortunately i dont have a horse at the moment but i am half way through saving for one at the moment. Im here to learn as much info as possible on owning a horse and currently share a x Thoroughbred at the moment.

Im looking for some advice/opinions please! I am saving for a Friesian, gelding for mainly hacking and school work..no shows etc as i dont have the confidence for that lol! Ive got a Friesian Experiance riding day booked to learn more and meet my first friesian...so excited!! Just looking for some thoughts on a friesian as a first horse? From what ive researched so far they are pretty calm, affectionaye and love to please! Also, is there anything else i should do to prepare myself for owning my first horse?

I appreciate all advice given! Many thanks
Ashley


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## CountryPosh (May 22, 2012)

Welcome to the horse forum


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## w33bsh (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you  !!


----------



## Mollysue (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I joined last Feb, and have learned so much and continue to each day. I got back in the saddle after not having ridden for over forty years. I owned a horse in my teens and twenties. Took a detour, married a submariner, had two children. That life was not conducive to having a horse. After being diagnoised with ovarian cancer three and a half years ago, I decided no matter what,Ni would have horses in my life one way or the other.oh what wonderful theraphy. I look forward to hearing your journey! Took a trip to Scotland a couple of years ago loved it. Judy


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Ashley 
How are you? Nice to meet you
Friesians are nice horses


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

just out of curiosity, why a Fresian? I would not think them a very practical horse for going pony trekking in the heather. Why not one of the wonderful local breeds?


----------



## w33bsh (Jun 1, 2012)

Mollysue said:


> Welcome to the forum. I joined last Feb, and have learned so much and continue to each day. I got back in the saddle after not having ridden for over forty years. I owned a horse in my teens and twenties. Took a detour, married a submariner, had two children. That life was not conducive to having a horse. After being diagnoised with ovarian cancer three and a half years ago, I decided no matter what,Ni would have horses in my life one way or the other.oh what wonderful theraphy. I look forward to hearing your journey! Took a trip to Scotland a couple of years ago loved it. Judy


Hi judy hope you are well and on the road to recovery? Im glad u now have horses back in ur life and ur right they are a great therapy!! What kind of horse do you have at the moment? How did u get on gettin back into the saddle after those years? Bet it felt great! Lol scotland can b a bit chilly but i wouldnt change it! X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## w33bsh (Jun 1, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> just out of curiosity, why a Fresian? I would not think them a very practical horse for going pony trekking in the heather. Why not one of the wonderful local breeds?


Hey, ive been fascinated by them for over a year now and tried to do as much research as poss. I figured that you only live once and why not save that little bit extra to get the horse iv always dreamed of? I see a horse just like a dog, i wouldnt change or swap it, it would be a family friend until its last days so why settle for different breed  from what ive read on them they seem pretty placid, affectionate horses that are happy to hack/be the family friend or will happily work in the school etc. im on here to learn and take on board peoples thoughts  xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## w33bsh (Jun 1, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> Hi Ashley
> How are you? Nice to meet you
> Friesians are nice horses


Hello i am well thank you how are you? U too  xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mollysue (Feb 13, 2012)

*Back in the saddle*

With the challenge of cancer, every day becomes so valuable, and decided that I was going to get back to what I loved most, and nothing would stop me, age or health.i turned sixty seven this year. I leased a selle Francias for while, took a nasty fall a couple of months ago, completely my fault! Broke three ribs and injured my shoulder. Oh well risks at any age. Since then I have spent as much time with him as possible, grooming, and loving on him.


----------



## Mollysue (Feb 13, 2012)

You go girl!


----------



## BarrelCowgirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome! I joined today too!

I'm also hoping to save up enough money soon for my own horse again.


----------



## w33bsh (Jun 1, 2012)

BarrelCowgirl said:


> Welcome! I joined today too!
> 
> I'm also hoping to save up enough money soon for my own horse again.


Thanks, welcome to u too  !! Fab, do you already have experience of owning your own horse?x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BattleforLiberation (Jun 5, 2012)

*Hey*

How awesome! Friesians are such beautiful horses and so smart. Glad to meet you. 

- Z


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Charm and I say "Welcome to the forum!"


----------

